
The alt-right’s coordinated attacks on Google should disturb you - mcbeast
https://qz.com/1058097/the-alt-right-new-favorite-enemy-is-google/
======
volkisch
Oh no, another boogeyman, poor Google who did nothing wrong ever, I hope they
can deal with this.

